# Gracelynn face shot



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Well our new little AMAR foster, Gracelynn, has been with us almost a week. It was rocky at first, such a poor appetite and she was dangerously dehydrated when I got her. But in the last couple of days she has improved a lot. She is now actually eating snacks and finishing her raw food, YIPPEEEE! I was getting a bit nervous. She was groomed today so here she is! :wub: Isn't she precious?! She loves to go on walks. She is becoming a lot more confident. My wonderful vet examined her and does not think she has a surgical scar. Her teeth are not mobile but have very bad tarter, he broke some off and you could hear an audible crack and what came out looked like a whole dirty tooth except the whole white tooth was behind it! :w00t: Freaked me out! He doesn't want to do the dental until she settles in and is eating normally, too much additional stress. So hopefully next week but the holiday is going to make scheduling difficult. 
You guys might find the following interesting. I asked my vet how old she might be based on exam and x-rays and he said 4-5 years old. Initially we were told that she was between 8-10 years old per owner report. Then when we contacted her old vet they had her birthday down as in 2001 but they only ever saw her for annual vaccinations blink and the first time they saw her was in 2005 when she was started on vaccinations. So how old is she really? I find it interesting that there is no way to accurately estimate.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, little sweetie! Too bad she can't talk and tell you when her birthday is.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Gracelynn says ladies never tell their age and she is going with the 4-5 mark . She is adorable. You gave her the best christmas present ever a second chance.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sweet. Good job rescuing her. It will be a Merry Christmas or Happy holidays for her now.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is beautiful...a Christmas baby!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:WHAT A PRETTY LITTLE GIRL:wub: I HOPE SHE FINDS A FOREVER HOME THAT JUST LOVES HER SOOOOOOO MUCH. WHAT A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS YOU AND HER WILL BE HAVING.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Gracelynn is beautiful. 

Gigi, what happened? Do you know why she was given up by the former owner?

I always gaze into the eyes of these fluff babies and they look kind of sad ... as if questioning why someone from their past didn't want them anymore. 

Thank you, Gigi, for giving her so much tender loving care. You are her Christmas blessing.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gigi -- thank you, thank you, thank you for fostering her. I love the new name and she looks so cute with her new haircut. Do you think you might end up being a 4 dog family? If not, I hope that she soon finds her forever home and I don't think she does well with change and I would like to see her settled in very soon.

Secret was born in 2001 and is 12 (in October) -- but her bloodwork looks like a 5-6 year old according to my vet.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a little heart melter she is!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Such a beautiful girl! You aways do an amazing job of getting your rescues to come out of their shell!


----------



## wishbone (May 4, 2010)

She's so adorable and sweet looking girl, looks very young to me against the age you mentioned there. Thank you for fostering that sweet lady, hoping for a forever loving home for her and wonderful Christmas this year.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, what a little beauty. I have been so concerned about her---due to the fact that the owner had to give her up and she was so skittish. I just think "what if that happened to us?" We never know what life will bring. 
Gigi, she is adorable---such a sweetheart. I hope someone from SM ends up w/her so we can follow her. She has stollen my heart already! I am so grateful that she is with you and will be praying for the best home ever for this little girl of grace.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Gracelynn looks so adorable and kind of angelic even though her eyes still look a bit sad. 

You gave her the best christmas present ever, Gigi, a loving home! Hope you and your vet will find an appt. to get her teeth done soon. 

I'm praying that she'll find a new and forever home in the near future! She deserves it! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

GiGi, what a transformation in just a week. She has the sweetest face.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She is just precious and looks content...I agree let her settle in for a while before a dental, even after xmas so there's less stress.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww what a little Angel. I too thank you for rescuing her. I pray that she finds a perfect forever home!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She is an absolute DOLL! Age, what's in an age anyway!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

What a sweet little lady, hope she finds her perfect forever home. You've done a great job!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She is adorable! Glad that she is safe and warm in your house!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, she's adorable and no matter her age she will have good years with you! My mom & dad rescued a lab (obese and with a club foot) they were told was about 6. She lived happily with them for 5 years before she passed away in her sleep. When they took her in the vet checked for microchip (wonder why they didn't think of that sooner) and found it had been in place 17 years!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She is gorgeous.... but yes, looks sad  

I know with you she will blossom. I do hope she finds her home fast.....


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She is a Christmas miracle! What an adorable girl, whatever her age! Hope she continues to blossom under your loving care!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting Gigi. We have had another thought about this little girl. Her previous owner was Korean and spoke little English, so little Gracelynn is also having to learn a new language. I never thought of that until it was mentioned to me.
Great job Gigi and hope Gracelynn learns that "good Girl" in English is a good thing.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is the original thread about Gracelynn. It was another of SM's sweet Earth Angels that got in touch with AMAR and Edie and now Gigi is fostering this little sweetheart.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/183465-need-help.html


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh she's such an absolute doll. Love her cute face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> Gracelynn says ladies never tell their age and she is going with the 4-5 mark . She is adorable. You gave her the best christmas present ever a second chance.


:HistericalSmiley: That is great! I think we should use it. :innocent:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Gigi -- thank you, thank you, thank you for fostering her. I love the new name and she looks so cute with her new haircut. Do you think you might end up being a 4 dog family? If not, I hope that she soon finds her forever home and I don't think she does well with change and I would like to see her settled in very soon.
> 
> Secret was born in 2001 and is 12 (in October) -- but her bloodwork looks like a 5-6 year old according to my vet.


Thanks Lynn. I can see how you might like it (wink,wink). Now don't you start. You have fostered before and you know how it goes. I've already foster failed once with Stormy. One more fail and I am out of the loop, I can't do that to AMAR. I'm going to be very careful with adopting out Gracelynn's to her new forever family. When the lucky family is chosen it will be a slow transition to minimize the stress. I am so happy she is eating now, that was such a stressor. Now if I an get her to drink water.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks for posting Gigi. We have had another thought about this little girl. Her previous owner was Korean and spoke little English, so little Gracelynn is also having to learn a new language. I never thought of that until it was mentioned to me.
> Great job Gigi and hope Gracelynn learns that "good Girl" in English is a good thing.


I thought about that too. Now that she is eating I'm going to start clicker training, nothing like it to bridge the language gap. I think we should "advertise" her as bilingual when she is ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

She is so adorable! I hope she continues to blossom under you care and that she finds a loving forever home soon. you can try a few phrases in Korean and see if she responds- "yuh-ki-wah" means come here  "ahn-juh" means sit. Might be fun and you can tie in the English word to transition her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> She is so adorable! I hope she continues to blossom under you care and that she finds a loving forever home soon. you can try a few phrases in Korean and see if she responds- "yuh-ki-wah" means come here  "ahn-juh" means sit. Might be fun and you can tie in the English word to transition her.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Only on Spoiled Maltese! I love that Gracelynn is even going to have help with translations. Our SM family is amazing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Here is the original thread about Gracelynn. It was another of SM's sweet Earth Angels that got in touch with AMAR and Edie and now Gigi is fostering this little sweetheart.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/183465-need-help.html


Thank you, Lynn. Another link that I completely missed.

This just breaks my heart. It sounds as though the woman who had Gracelynn had no choice but to give her up. I have a very difficult time understanding how the people who know this woman couldn't help her keep her dog. This woman could be completely heartbroken right now. Two broken hearts ... Gracelynn and the mother she knew. Why couldn't something be done to help this woman keep Gracelynn? 

This all reminds me of a recent story I saw on the news. There is a homeless man whose dog stays by his side no matter what. A kind stranger offered to take the dog to the vet and make sure he was in good health. This kind man also had the dog's license and everything else taken care of for the beloved dog of the homeless man. And, every day food and other essentials are given by this kind stranger ... to the homeless man and his beloved dog. Others heard the story and are helping keep the man and his dog together. 

I know that many will not understand why the above touches me so deeply. Some will judge the man for being homeless. But, if you ever took time to read about my father, a wounded veteran of WWll who came home a different man ... maybe you would understand why I feel this way. My father never drank or took drugs either. 

If I won that huge lottery tonight ... I think I would help this woman and Gracelynn be reunited. 

Gigi, the only comfort I see out of all this is that Gracelynn is with you. But, as others have expressed ... I hate to see these innocent angels, who are so confused and sad over losing someone ... have to go through another transition. I, too, see the sadness in her eyes ... but, I probably mentioned that in an earlier post on this thread. 

Gigi, I appreciate that you will help Gracelynn make the transition slowly. 

I would do anything if I were in a position to adopt a precious fluff baby like her. But, with my MS ... I just can't right now. If only I would win that lottery ...


----------

